# Formatting eCabinets cut list in excel part2



## Scott Marshburn (Oct 12, 2014)

In this video I show you how you can create a macro to format the cut list that eCabinets generates when you export them into excel. You do not need any advanced knowledge of vba to do this. So check it out.

https://youtu.be/AAQDq4QkXWk


----------

